# Work work work



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I finally got a FULL TIME job last week after months of searching. Only problem is this place is open 24 hours. I dont even know what day it is now....my schedule is all screwed up and I dont have as much time for my tanks or this forum as I like. I guess Ive just got to get back in my groove and come up with new tank maintenance schedules. At least I'll have some money to buy plants!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats! The working world SUCKS!! I want to retire! :lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

work sucks, but money is nice 

What are your work hours? I used to work at a 24/7 lab. Dispite always running, I had set hours that made it like a normal job. Just make sure you maintain a consistant sleep patern and all is well


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Consistant sleep pattern? Whats that?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

hehehe. my hours are constantly changing. some nights, some days, some graveyards. I'll get used to it eventually (i hope!)


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*work work work*

Hi Kevin  
Congrats on your job...Your hours sound like mine! Thanks for the PC advice. This is my monthly visit to my favorite site...I've missed you all


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on the job.  

Yeah, work does interfere with our favorite things, but you gotta feed those plants. :wink: 
It also makes you really appreciate your time off....


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Time off? i used to know what that meant!


Shannon - No prob! Once a month? Is that all? I've got to get at least one daily dose or Ill go mad!! hehe


----------

